# Chapter 1 of "The Children of Earth" finished... Proofreaders please?



## AriesHausdorff (Aug 31, 2016)

The first book of my "Welcome to Valhalla" Series reached a milestone: Chapter 1 is done.
You find it here:
http://aries.homeftp.net/publish/welcome_to_valhalla/wtv-texts/files/The_children_of_Earth.pdf

Any feedback, aside of the already reported Doorknobbing issue in 1.1. is dearly welcome - and even on the doorknobbing issue, suggestions for enhancements are welcome.

Also, I am looking for people who would love to help with illustrations. At the moment I use my Minecraft server where I have Tehuioy built to provide them.
I can compensate you, but am not exactly earning any big money anymore after my breakdown.

On a sidenote: Is there a recommended datingplatform for furries? 
I am totally fed up being lonely, it's making my mind run in circles, and thats not healthy.

So, questions are:
a) Improvments? Which, how, where, why?
b) What to do to ensure or evaluate the age range? Will Manfred become Tanaz love-interest and how to put that in a childsafe context?
c) Suggestions for a WtV Logo?
d) Who might be interested providing sketch-type illustrations? Any takers? What you want to earn? A place in the story? Money?
e) Any hints where a guy like me can meet human ladies ( I also am interested in canine or vulpine or equine girls for that matter, but that's petplay  I guess ) in the real world? In here, I guess ,the old rule "there are no girls on the internet" sadly remains in place.


----------



## BookishCora (Dec 30, 2016)

I would love to proofread your story!


----------



## AriesHausdorff (Jan 4, 2017)

PM reply sent!


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 28, 2017)

Ya know, I'm only on page 14 and I'm very exited. I stopped after five mins just to post this lol.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 28, 2017)

I can do illustrations!

Because of the Minecraft page...


----------



## AriesHausdorff (Mar 1, 2017)

There'll be another update in a short while. 
What I would love would be, as the person-pictures are already being done by Cream.Pup ( on FA ), when you could:
a) give me a reference of what you draw / work / modify - When I like what you do, I'll happily commission you with some test-works
b) when you have Minecraft, to take a hike around Tehuioy and maybe the two fennekim sietches, and provide feedback => my ego needs some patting and it's important if the story and the build go hand-in-hand
c) As there's longterm more books in the queue, there's not only the deserts with the fennekim and the amazones. So, space, machines, robots and such also come around.

Consider checking my gallery at FurAffinity to get a better overview maybe. 
I need all the help I can get.

As for my Minecraft Servers and Tehuioy / WtV:
My server serves clients version 1.8.x ; 
The WtV Display Server address is aries.homeftp.net:25565 ; 
Start coordinates for Peters story are 287 / 75 / 1075 .
Further recommendable locations are given here: aries.homeftp.net: wtv-presentation-server [Aries Hausdorff sein DokuWiki]
The server is "read only",  so you can't damage anything. However, stupidly, the teleport-buttons at the Dusk Gate don't work.


----------



## AriesHausdorff (Mar 1, 2017)

P.S.: There are plenty of canines, but not in "The Children of Earth" 
www.furaffinity.net: Dancing - Joan and Leif by Aries_Hausdorff


----------



## AriesHausdorff (Mar 1, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Ya know, I'm only on page 14 and I'm very exited. I stopped after five mins just to post this lol.


Updated with finalized picture of Peter fleeing the raiders, and slight modifications in the text.


----------



## AriesHausdorff (Mar 1, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> I can do illustrations!
> 
> Because of the Minecraft page...


I totally suck at drawing art. But I am good and constructing and building.
See above: you're most welcome!


----------

